# Exporting and nationalizing a vehicle vs. just nationalizing



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

We will be nationalizing our truck in a few months. We are using a broker at the Otay Mesa border who was recommended by the Banjercito people. He said that the process could be completed in 6-7 hours and would be something less than $1000 depending upon the year and model of the truck. (We're getting a somewhat newer model used vehicle in the States this summer). All is good. He says I don't need smog tests. I thought I had it all lined out. Then I read that legally one must export the truck from the US before nationalizing it in Mexico. My broker says he can do that as well if we want him to, but it would take a few days longer and cost a little more. What happens if I don't export it? I asked. You could be fined $500, if I was discovered driving a Mexican plated car in the US that had not been exported from the US but, he said "no es algo que nos demos cuenta pase muy sequida." He also said "si se puede viajar por estados unidas aunque no se haya hecho el export, solo teniendo placas por mexico."
I understand the US wants the cars exported before they are moved to another country in an effort to prevent stolen cars from crossing the border. Of course, no thief would attempt to export his vehicle so it's all kind of moot. Mexico does not care if my Mexican plated car has been legally exported or not. It is only in the US, if we should be asked to provide papers for some reason, that this would become an issue.
I know many folks have nationalized their vehicles without also exporting them. Have any of you who've done this, driven said vehicle into the US and what was your experience? This is our driving back and forth vehicle so it will be going to the States once a year for a month or two. I don't want to run afoul of the law, but I don't want to make this more difficult than it has to be. I'm hoping some of you can give advice from personal experience. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mariaelena said:


> We will be nationalizing our truck in a few months. We are using a broker at the Otay Mesa border who was recommended by the Banjercito people. He said that the process could be completed in 6-7 hours and would be something less than $1000 depending upon the year and model of the truck. (We're getting a somewhat newer model used vehicle in the States this summer). All is good. He says I don't need smog tests. I thought I had it all lined out. Then I read that legally one must export the truck from the US before nationalizing it in Mexico. My broker says he can do that as well if we want him to, but it would take a few days longer and cost a little more. What happens if I don't export it? I asked. You could be fined $500, if I was discovered driving a Mexican plated car in the US that had not been exported from the US but, he said "no es algo que nos demos cuenta pase muy sequida." He also said "si se puede viajar por estados unidas aunque no se haya hecho el export, solo teniendo placas por mexico."
> I understand the US wants the cars exported before they are moved to another country in an effort to prevent stolen cars from crossing the border. Of course, no thief would attempt to export his vehicle so it's all kind of moot. Mexico does not care if my Mexican plated car has been legally exported or not. It is only in the US, if we should be asked to provide papers for some reason, that this would become an issue.
> I know many folks have nationalized their vehicles without also exporting them. Have any of you who've done this, driven said vehicle into the US and what was your experience? This is our driving back and forth vehicle so it will be going to the States once a year for a month or two. I don't want to run afoul of the law, but I don't want to make this more difficult than it has to be. I'm hoping some of you can give advice from personal experience.
> Thanks so much.


Exporting a Motor Vehicle - CBP.gov

Vehicle Exports


Rules for the permanent importations of used vehicles to Mexico announced | Mexican Automotive

In California the DMV form required to export a vehicle:

Vehicles For Exportation

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/forms/reg/reg32.pdf


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks, Alan. I had read some of those already. The one from Sta. Teresa, New Mexico was a bit helpful. I am leaning more and more toward just biting the bullet and doing the whole, entire process and being spotlessly legal. I am still interested in hearing from folks who have imported their vehicles, with or without first exporting them. What have been your experiences driving those vehicles in the states? Do they check at the border going north to see if you actually exported the Mexican plated vehicle that you are driving? Are you stopped more frequently on US roads?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have a smart car, registered in Jalisco, which we have driven through several states in the USA without anything more than curiosity about the smart, not the tags. There is no interest at the border, no paperwork, no fees, etc.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks. That bolsters my husband's argument that nobody really cares. And if we were stopped and had the papers showing ownership, mexican registration and all..............He says I'm just making things too hard, again. So I'm wondering. Anyone else have a different experience? Or a similar experience?
I appreciate you all.


----------



## halfdome (Sep 21, 2010)

mariaelena said:


> We will be nationalizing our truck in a few months. We are using a broker at the Otay Mesa border who was recommended by the Banjercito people. He said that the process could be completed in 6-7 hours and would be something less than $1000 depending upon the year and model of the truck. (We're getting a somewhat newer model used vehicle in the States this summer). All is good. He says I don't need smog tests. I thought I had it all lined out. Then I read that legally one must export the truck from the US before nationalizing it in Mexico. My broker says he can do that as well if we want him to, but it would take a few days longer and cost a little more. What happens if I don't export it? I asked. You could be fined $500, if I was discovered driving a Mexican plated car in the US that had not been exported from the US but, he said "no es algo que nos demos cuenta pase muy sequida." He also said "si se puede viajar por estados unidas aunque no se haya hecho el export, solo teniendo placas por mexico."
> I understand the US wants the cars exported before they are moved to another country in an effort to prevent stolen cars from crossing the border. Of course, no thief would attempt to export his vehicle so it's all kind of moot. Mexico does not care if my Mexican plated car has been legally exported or not. It is only in the US, if we should be asked to provide papers for some reason, that this would become an issue.
> I know many folks have nationalized their vehicles without also exporting them. Have any of you who've done this, driven said vehicle into the US and what was your experience? This is our driving back and forth vehicle so it will be going to the States once a year for a month or two. I don't want to run afoul of the law, but I don't want to make this more difficult than it has to be. I'm hoping some of you can give advice from personal experience.
> Thanks so much.


We have lived in the Chapala area for more than six years and are now getting our residente permanente and are required to have our US plated truck legalized. We did this with a local broker and aside from getting the appropriate approvals they picked the truck up at 6 am and it returned the same day at 6 pm with Jalisco plates. It cost a few more dollars for the broker but definitely worth it. I question the less than $1,000. That might be the brokers fees. The vehicle is being imported so there is a matter of duty. The lowest price we have heard, for a ten year old vehicle, is around $2,000 if you do it yourself at the border. Through local brokers and no driving to the border it is around $2,500 for a ten year old vehicle. Our truck is six years old and total cost for brokers, duty and license was $3,500. But, it is done and for us a very easy process.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

halfdome said:


> We have lived in the Chapala area for more than six years and are now getting our residente permanente and are required to have our US plated truck legalized. We did this with a local broker and aside from getting the appropriate approvals they picked the truck up at 6 am and it returned the same day at 6 pm with Jalisco plates. It cost a few more dollars for the broker but definitely worth it. I question the less than $1,000. That might be the brokers fees. The vehicle is being imported so there is a matter of duty. The lowest price we have heard, for a ten year old vehicle, is around $2,000 if you do it yourself at the border. Through local brokers and no driving to the border it is around $2,500 for a ten year old vehicle. Our truck is six years old and total cost for brokers, duty and license was $3,500. But, it is done and for us a very easy process.


Was this nationalization accomplished at the Guadalajara Airport?


----------



## halfdome (Sep 21, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Was this nationalization accomplished at the Guadalajara Airport?


Not sure. Originally they said it would be the aduana at the airport but when we got our truck back they named a different city in the vicinity of Guadalajara.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

From all I have read, including the links posted by AlanMexicali, the US requires the vehicle to be at the border for 72 hours for it to be "exported." Exportation is something that the US government requires. I don't believe exporting from the US can be done anywhere except at the US border. I am questioning whether I can just slide around this requirement and skip the exportation entirely. I believe many people who nationalize their vehicles in Mexico never go through the exportation process from the US. I am waffling about whether to do it or not. I'm wondering if skipping the exportation part of the equation will cause us hassles or fines or impoundment or whatever in the future when we drive the vehicle to the US. I know it will be no problem here in Mexico.
I have been quoted as high as $4000 to nationalize a truck. That high fee would allow me to stay home and let someone handle everything. We are going to take the truck to the importer at his office in Otay and he said that the $1000 would cover his fees and the importation/nationalization (not the exportation, however, which he said he could do for an extra fee and longer time period). We did not have the model or year of the truck at that time so it could change some. We shall see. It seemed inline with other quotes I've seen. I'll let you know when we've finished the process.


----------



## halfdome (Sep 21, 2010)

mariaelena said:


> From all I have read, including the links posted by AlanMexicali, the US requires the vehicle to be at the border for 72 hours for it to be "exported." Exportation is something that the US government requires. I don't believe exporting from the US can be done anywhere except at the US border. I am questioning whether I can just slide around this requirement and skip the exportation entirely. I believe many people who nationalize their vehicles in Mexico never go through the exportation process from the US. I am waffling about whether to do it or not. I'm wondering if skipping the exportation part of the equation will cause us hassles or fines or impoundment or whatever in the future when we drive the vehicle to the US. I know it will be no problem here in Mexico.
> I have been quoted as high as $4000 to nationalize a truck. That high fee would allow me to stay home and let someone handle everything. We are going to take the truck to the importer at his office in Otay and he said that the $1000 would cover his fees and the importation/nationalization (not the exportation, however, which he said he could do for an extra fee and longer time period). We did not have the model or year of the truck at that time so it could change some. We shall see. It seemed inline with other quotes I've seen. I'll let you know when we've finished the process.


We brought our US plated truck in six years ago when we moved down. Understand the importation laws have changed. However, one thing you must be certain of is if the vehicle was built in a NAFTA country. I have been led to believe that if the first number of the VIN is a "1" it is NAFTA. The next question is "is the vehicle on the permitted import list?". NAFTA built trucks generally are. We had no problems with our 2007 Ford F150 and had it legalized here locally in Guadalajara.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not all trucks can be imported. There are some restrictions on age, dual rear wheels, diesels, etc.
For new folks coming down, I think it is a foolish idea. Use the truck to move, if necessary, but take it back and sell it. Buy something practical for Mexico, in Mexico. It will be more economical & less hassle.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

We are aware that the truck must be a NAFTA vehicle--ie have a number instead of a letter leading the VIN number. We're aware there are other restrictions as well. We'll check with our agent before we purchase a new-er truck in the States this summer. Buying a truck locally would be good, if there were any we wanted and/or that had been nationalized. Many of the vehicles here haven't been nationalized, even those driven by locals. Baja's connection with California is very strong. Our pickup is very practical for us. We have a small pop-up camper and camp a lot in Baja and throughout the mainland of Mexico. We also camp when we go to the States to visit family. And we sometimes haul our boat to the Pacific to fish there.
I believe at this point we have our plan--that is to buy a used truck in the US, nationalize it at the border and continue with our lifestyle. As I've said, my question is regarding the necessity, if not the legality, of first exporting said truck from the US before nationalizing it in Mexico. Anyone have any experience in this regard-----either traveling in the states with MExican plates WITHOUT having exported the truck first, or having traveled in the states with Mexican plates WITH having exported the vehicle first?
And, honestly, I do appreciate all your advice. Thanks for taking the time to read the post and tell me your experiences.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK: I have never heard of anyone bothering to officially export a vehicle before nationalizing it in Mexico.
I am still puzzled by your plan to buy a truck and then nationalize it. Why? You will spend money that you do not need to spend. Why not buy your next truck in Mexico? There sure are a lot of them available; possibly more models available than in the USA & Mexico makes a large number of them anyway, for export to the USA.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info about the exportation issue. That's what I've been looking for.
As to why buy in the States. Since you asked. It's complicated, I guess. If we could find something here (and we're looking, honestly) we would either need to have it set up for a camper or retrofit it here, which probably wouldn't be too difficult. Then we need to sell the old truck. The legalities of selling it here in Mexico are questionable. So, we could drive it to the States to sell it, but we would probably have to drive both trucks north so we could get back and have something to drive while we sell it. The pickups we see here are not cheaper than pickups in the States. Baja tends to be a lot more expensive than the mainland.
Especially trucks that are nationalized. Since we're going north to see family it just seems easiest to drive our old truck up, get a newer one (already set up for a camper and hopefully with a tow package), sell the old one, and get the new one nationalized as we cross the border to come home. Easy, peasy. If buying a new vehicle is ever easy.
I'm open to ideas to make it all easier.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be sure that whatever you buy is eligible to be imported: NAFTA? Correct age, not too new? Etc. Some of the requirements are moving targets; especially the age of the vehicle.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

This is to thank you all for your replies and to let you know how the process went for us.
We were introduced to our agent, Luis Gonzales, last April when we turned in our temporary import sticker at Banjercito at the Otay border crossing in Tijuana. This is now the only border crossing, except for Mexicali, that handles imports for Baja. Luis was recommended by the folks at Banjercito. At that point, we were months away from going to the states to look for a truck. When we went north in July and began shopping for trucks in earnest, I often e-mailed Luis asking him how much this or that truck would cost to nationalize. He would reply within hours. When he told us it would cost more to nationalize our 1998 Diesel than a much newer gasoline powered truck, we knew that was the way we wanted to go. We ended up buying a 2006 Dodge 1500, gasoline powered. Before we crossed the border, I scanned and e-mailed Luis our id's, a photo of the sticker on the door frame with the VIN number (our truck was actually built in Mexico!), and the front and back of our title. We never did register the truck in Idaho. We drove to Mexico with a 30-day temporary permit and a title signed over by the used car dealer. We arrived at Luis office just after 8 a.m. and were on our way at 10:30 a.m. It cost us $1,290. Luis walked us through everything, it was simple and stress free. Well, almost. At one point he wanted us to take the camper off the truck so the aduana wouldn't demand that the camper be imported as well. Taking the camper off the truck is not an easy process. We don't have fancy jacks and we don't trust them much anyway. Luis had a photo of the truck I'd sent him before the camper had been put on. He talked to the aduana and got the okay to leave it on. No problem. Then there was the insurance. Luis would sell us insurance for the truck but said since it had no plates the insurance would only cover our persons, not the truck. He advised us to just drive it the two days south without insurance and then get it after we got our license plates. That is what we are doing. So, that's how it went for us. This week we'll go to the city and get our Mexican license plates.
There are issues we've been able to avoid because we live in Baja Sur. We became residente permanente in July, but were able to drive the old truck to the border without transit visas because no one is enforcing the rule here that permanentes have to have Mexican plated vehicles. We are nationalizing our truck because we take it to the mainland for two months every year, and because Mexico is home and we prefer to have Mexican plates.
Great to have all this behind us. Maybe we'll take a year or two off from paperwork and, then, we just might have to begin the citizenship process..........................
This forum is terrific. Once the process is finished, I'm always amazed at how simple it really was, but when I'm just getting started it's nice to have people out there willing to hold my hand and give me good advice. Thanks.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

If you don't export the vehicle back to the USA it never goes off the books in Mexico. That means you can not ever import another vehicle to Mexico because you are "blacklisted" from importing any more vehicles. It is a matter of turning in the hologram and paperwork. It only costs $400 to export it, or free if you are on time and at the border, not a big expense.
It has nothing to do with the USA and really none of their business.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

Tepetapan, I believe you are talking about the temporary import sticker that tourists get when they bring their vehicles into Mexico. We had one for several years. We went to the border and turned in that sticker before we even became residente permanente. We just permanently nationalized our new(er) truck at the border. If there had been any issue with our previous temporary sticker I'm sure it would have come up at that time. We have the receipts from when we officially turned in the temp sticker so all is good. Our new truck is a done deal.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

mariaelena said:


> Tepetapan, I believe you are talking about the temporary import sticker that tourists get when they bring their vehicles into Mexico. We had one for several years. We went to the border and turned in that sticker before we even became residente permanente. We just permanently nationalized our new(er) truck at the border. If there had been any issue with our previous temporary sticker I'm sure it would have come up at that time. We have the receipts from when we officially turned in the temp sticker so all is good. Our new truck is a done deal.


 that is exactly right. You turned in your sticker and paperwork...exported the vehicle.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

My original question when I started this thread was regarding exporting a vehicle from the USA, not from MExico. Before nationalizing a vehicle in Mexico is is theoretically supposed to be exported from its country of origin, ie the USA. I think we all decided it is a moot point, disregarded by most everyone.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Never heard of anyone exporting a vehicle to Mexico, ever. Importing to Mexico is daily business. 
Sorry, where did here about this rule"


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

Read AlanMexicali's post on page one of this post. Our agent also was aware of this issue.


----------

